# New Summer rim and tire combination



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Looks good! You'll like the Indy 500 - it's a rock solid performance summer tire at an extremely affordable price. My brother runs them on his '01 Mustang GT, and my buddy runs a set on his '16 Scat Pack (on OE Hellcat wheels - so 275s) - both have been very happy with them.


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

MP81 said:


> Looks good! You'll like the Indy 500 - it's a rock solid performance summer tire at an extremely affordable price. My brother runs them on his '01 Mustang GT, and my buddy runs a set on his '16 Scat Pack (on OE Hellcat wheels - so 275s) - both have been very happy with them.


oh thats good to know i had to go with them when I found I could set up my rims, TPMS ,and summers for under 1k USD or so since i do my own work and order in the tires at a dealer price.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They seem to have fairly decent wear patterns - at least in two V8 RWD cars, so I imagine you might enjoy even longer life. 

Also helps that they have a nice looking tread pattern, so they add some visual excitement too.


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

MP81 said:


> They seem to have fairly decent wear patterns - at least in two V8 RWD cars, so I imagine you might enjoy even longer life.
> 
> Also helps that they have a nice looking tread pattern, so they add some visual excitement too.


oh thats interesting i heard they go about 20Kmiles but that was just a random review and most are RWD like you said. i wont be too worried as i have alot of months that will be on winters anyways. and exactly right about the tread pattern its so aggressive looking love it (the gravel makes it look pretty dirty but paving alot of parking area is expensive )


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

That's sharp


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Nice tires.
Who mounted and balanced them?


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

Johnny B said:


> Nice tires.
> So who were the rookies that mounted and balanced them? Just so I don't go there


Why what's the issue ? I did it all myself I know the weights arnt black is that the problem?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If I were to guess, possibly the location of the valvestem relative to the paint circle? Meh, minor.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

Johnny B said:


> View attachment 291368


I mean that's some ocd **** tho I don't know anyone at any tireshop who specifically lines them up but I dont do too many low-profile so I was lucky I even got the rim without scratching them tbh


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, and don't forget: some people do valve-stem opposite the paint marks. It just makes balancing it a little easier, that's all.


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

MP81 said:


> Well, and don't forget: some people do valve-stem opposite the paint marks. It just makes balancing it a little easier, that's all.


Yea I just ment with the tools I had I was focused on not damaging the rim since the summer is super tight


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, I remember the major struggle we had getting my Direzza ZIIs on the 18s for my Cobalt - it was a nightmare.


----------

